# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Export rsultat requete MYSQL en CSV

## pins38

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais exporter en fichier CSV le rsultat d'une requte MYSQL et je n'y arrive pas.

L'affichage des donnes fonctionne parfaitement.

Merci de votre aide. ::bug::

----------


## jeca

Bonjour,

Va voir 'select into outfile ...' dans cette page :
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/fr/select.html

----------


## Mr N.

::salut:: 
Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de developpez  :8-): 

Ta question est un peu vague, on aimerait bien t'aider, mais tu ne nous donne pas assez d'infos. qu'est-ce qui ne va pas ? quel est ton code ?

----------


## pins38

Voici un exemple de code :


```

```

----------


## acirfa

Tu fonctionnes avec php admin?Si c'est le cas tu n'as qu'a faire un "export" du resultat de ta requette , il ya un bouton dedi opour cela et tu l'nregistre au format csv.

----------


## maestro1303

Bonjour  tous 
Je suis partie sur le lien car si j'essaie de diriger le rsultat de la requte MySQL( partir du mode commande) vers un fichier, alors MySQL m'affiche
le message


```
..ERROR 1 (HY000): Can't create/write to file 'C:\Program Files\EasyPHP-5.3.3.1\my.....
```

J'ai choisi le mode commande puisqu'en mode graphique avec phpMyAdmin, a plante car la requte est longue.

Mon seul problme est que je veux que le rsultat que j'ai vue dfiler sur la console mode commande me soit affich sur un fichier texte: Je connais  la commande TEE, mais est ce qu'elle est bien approprie  ce cas prcis?

Merci infiniment

----------


## lenono

Bonjour,

Un tableau pour du csv ???? ::lol:: 

et si la requte est trop longue, modifie les directives de php.ini pour autoriser les scripts trs longs  :;):

----------


## maestro1303

C'est le temps de rponse qui est trop long pour phpMyadmin qui se casse la figure et affiche une page blanche.


Mais je suis all en mode console et la requte finit par s'y excuter, mais je vois  les donnes dfiler dans la console noire et elles sont bien les donnes que j'attends, seulement je veux les rcuprer dans un fichier texte ou csv, pour les analyser... et je bute sur cette erreur.

Merci de votre aide.

Sinon comment modifier php.ini pour que phpMyadmin puisse afficher les rsultats.
Merci.

----------


## lenono

Re-

Tu reprends ta ligne de commande, et tu ajoutes  la fin :


```
... > fichier.csv
```

----------


## maestro1303

Voici le message que phpMyAdmin me sort aprs lancement de la requte:



```
Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 300 seconds exceeded in C:\Program Files\EasyPHP-5.3.3.1\phpmyadmin\libraries\dbi\mysql.dbi.lib.php on line 176
```


C'est pourquoi je me rabats sur le mode commande.

Merci.

----------


## lenono

Oui, bien compris !
Mais tu reprends ta ligne de commande, et tu rajoutes :


```
 > fichier.csv
```

Ca veut dire : dirige le rsultat en sortie dans le fichier fichier.csv.

----------

